# CCFC Unofficial 2013 - MTS, Skewb and Magics in Norwalk CT



## Noahaha (Nov 6, 2012)

CCFC Unofficial 2013 will take place at the Chess Club of Fairfield County in Norwalk CT on the 27th of April 2013. 

http://union.cubingusa.com/ccfcunofficial2012/

Events:
2x2 - 2 rounds
3x3 - 2 rounds
3x3 OH
3x3 BLD
4x4 - combined final
Match the Scramble - mean of 3
Skewb - average of 5
Magic
Master Magic

Tentative Events:
Team BLD
Mystery Event

It will be a fun day, so I hope to see a lot of you there!

There may be prizes for the overall winners.


----------



## Bob (Nov 6, 2012)

yay


----------



## cityzach (Nov 6, 2012)

No promises yet, but I'm pretty sure I will be able to come


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Nov 6, 2012)

Sweet! Hopefully I'll be able to go.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 6, 2012)

Norwalk.... Hey! That's where my uncle lives! Perfect!

Time to practice Match the Scramble for the Weekly comp.

Bleh there's no Es Qu 1.


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 6, 2012)

I'll try to make it up for it.


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 7, 2012)

2012 or 2013?

lol but ill be there.

also, we should have another CT Meetup over Thanksgiving (Nov 20-25th). Should we revive the old thread to discuss a possibility of this?


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 7, 2012)

No regular 3x3?


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 7, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> 2012 or 2013?
> 
> lol but ill be there.
> 
> also, we should have another CT Meetup over Thanksgiving (Nov 20-25th). Should we revive the old thread to discuss a possibility of this?



I'd love too! Maybe we'd have a better turnout this time. And yeah definitely revive the thread at some point.



SpeedSolve said:


> No regular 3x3?



It's there.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for organizing the competition. Already registered, and I might be able to go to the CT meetup this time as well.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Nov 7, 2012)

Why are there so many unofficial comps now? lol

Won't be at this one.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 7, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Why are there so many unofficial comps now? lol
> 
> Won't be at this one.



I think it was Bob's idea for potential organizers to host an unofficial one first.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Nov 7, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> I think it was Bob's idea for potential organizers to host an unofficial one first.



Thought so. It's a good idea.


----------



## monkeytherat (Nov 7, 2012)

Yay!

URL still says 2012 though :/


----------



## Bob (Nov 7, 2012)

monkeytherat said:


> Yay!
> 
> URL still says 2012 though :/



Oops. My fault. But I think it will be too much work to change that. I think I would have to redeploy another site and we'd have to add the content back and have people re-register. Not going to do that. I'll ask if there's a quick fix, but I don't think so.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 7, 2012)

Bob said:


> Oops. My fault. But I think it will be too much work to change that. I think I would have to redeploy another site and we'd have to add the content back and have people re-register. Not going to do that. I'll ask if there's a quick fix, but I don't think so.



I don't think it's a problem. Even if you can change it without making everyone reregister it's probably easier not to.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey guys! Due to Monmouth Open being in the same day, this competition will be moved either a week before or a week after. Hopefully you didn't clear your calendar for this yet. Post here if you want to be unregistered.


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 29, 2013)

Great news everyone! After much shuffling, this competition is back on for April 27 2013. I hope to see you guys there!

Registration: http://union.cubingusa.com/ccfcunofficial2012/register.php


----------



## Mikel (Mar 29, 2013)

I won't be able to make it. Winona Open 2013 is the same day.


----------



## monkeytherat (Apr 9, 2013)

It's a go again?!


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 9, 2013)

monkeytherat said:


> It's a go again?!



Yeah


----------



## calebcole203 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm really excited!


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 13, 2013)

I'll see if I can go.


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 26, 2013)

Don't forget to register if you plan on coming! See you all on Saturday.


----------

